# Rebuilding my CAAD 5 for the umpteenth time



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

This what happens when my well-liked CAAD5 frame is just sitting around, and I start looking at what parts I have lying around, and Ribble has a 10% off sale. Final weight should be right on 7,000 g or 15.5 lbs. Veloce 10-speed shifters and derailleurs on their way. With bars and new tires I'm still well under $400 CDN to get it finished.

Phase 1


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't see a time these would not be viable. Especially if you can fit some bigger tires on them. Or if the rider is 150ish lb where 23s [if that is all that fits] are fine.  Some of my greatest Tuesday night rocket rides where on Saeco CAAD# bikes in the day.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It will take 28 mm tires comfortably. I know from past builds. This is getting 25 mm PR4's on Stans Alpha rims.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> getting 25 mm PR4's on Stans Alpha rims.



Which is more like a 29mm tire if those are like the other 25mm Michelin Casing tires i have mounted on wider rims....


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No. I just put on a set of 25 mm PR4's mounted to Pacenti SL23 rims which are considerably wider than the Stans. They are measuring under 27.5 mm and there is plenty of clearance everywhere. Tightest spot will be from the rear tire to the FD clamp, but there is still enough.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Julio is the CAAD5 internet guy.

Hell yeah, CAAD5 is a great alloy frame as ever.

Absolutely loved this bike in this color when I had the chance to pick it up 11 years ago in a LBS.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Build is now finished with 2015 silver Veloce which has been a pleasant surprise so far. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/my-2015-veloce-review-351002.html The calculated weight is around 15 1/2 lbs.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Rest of build, other than the Veloce bits:

Deda Newton bars and tape.
USE seatpost.
San Marco Rever saddle.
Record crank
Centaur brakes.
Wheels are Stans Alpha rims on Circus Monkey hubs Building budget WW clyde clinchers - sub 1,350g, sub $400. - Weight Weenies

Oversize 25 mm tires still have plenty of clearance everywhere.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My CAAD 5 is set up as a SS. I love that bike.


----------

